# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Mikrokontrolieri

## Hashtag

čau. gribēju uzjautāt vai kāds varētu palīdzēt ar mikrokontrolieru uzdevumiem?

----------


## zzz

1. kas taas par bomzhu cenaam  :: 

2. shajaa forumaa maajasdarbu gribeetaajus baigi neciena

3. ja paveicas var gadiities, ka sastopi savu pasniedzeeju sheitan. Vo buus aizraujoshi rezultaati, vai ne?

----------


## Jurkins

Bļac! Un pēc tam tiek brēkuļots, ka, redz, esot briesmīgs bezdarbs, stulbā valsts nerūpējoties par cilvēkiem, esot jābrauc uz Angliju u.t.t.

----------


## sasasa

> Bļac! Un pēc tam tiek brēkuļots, ka, redz, esot briesmīgs bezdarbs, stulbā valsts nerūpējoties par cilvēkiem, esot jābrauc uz Angliju u.t.t.


 Kurā vietā tu redzi bezdarbu?? Es te saskatu tikai kvalificētu strādnieku trūkumu..

----------


## zzz

Nu jaa, tur jau tas knifs.

hashtags, peec tam kad buus izklumburojis skolinjai cauri ar pirktiem maajas darbiem, peec tam uzskatiis ka shis esot baigi kvalificeetais, jo esot aviizhpapiira diplominju sanjeemis. 

Darba tirgum par shaa kvalificeetiibu gan buus citaadi uzskati.

----------


## Jurkins

> Kurā vietā tu redzi bezdarbu?? Es te saskatu tikai kvalificētu strādnieku trūkumu..


 Es jau tieši to pašu saskatu. Sabiedriskā doma  ::  gan domā atšķirīgi.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Es jau tieši to pašu saskatu. Sabiedriskā doma gan domā atšķirīgi.                         ""
No tiem, kas kopā ar mani pabeidza pamatskoliņu, tikai vēl divi iestājās vidusskolā, bet pabeidza es un viens. Augstskolā iestājos vienīgais. Manā dzimtajā Pārdaugavas ielinā mēs bijām 8 bērni, no tiem 2 kļuva par narkomāniem, 4 par dzērājiem, viens par dzerošu režisoru, un vienīgi es no tā muklāja tiku laukā dzīvs. Kāda vēl te tauta - tauta sen jau ir debīliķi vai nodzērušies. Un tādi savēlē šis pasaules varenos, kas turpat pie Saeimas durvīm prot nolūzt, kā tas Zemessardzes komandieris. Tādiem darba nav, nekad nav bijis, un nekad arī nebūs. Un tie daži, kas pie pilnas sajēgas, kādi tie ir es redzu ikdienā abās savās skoliņās, kur piehaltūrēju, nu nav tur zēnu, kuriem jebkas vispār interesē (pat meitenes nē !!). Fiziku jebkurā tās izpausmē tie uztver kā zobusāpes un par jebkādu tehnikas konstruēšanu saka skaidri un gaiši - priekš tam ir "ražotāji" un nevis mēs, mēs būsim juristi, ekonomisti un baņkieri. Nu nebūs tak nekā....

----------


## karijs5

bet autors jautāja, vai palīdzēs kāds  ::

----------


## ddff

Gan palīdzēs, nav katru gadu jāatgādina.

ddff

----------

